# estate auction



## wonkapete (Jul 12, 2010)

I hit a local estate auction yesterday and was excited to find about 150 bottles in the garage.  I grabbed them all, which averaged out about $1 each.  Not only that, there were some really good ones in there that I didn't have.

 Here's a few of them!








 6 pack of amber Orange Crush bottles.  Notice the carton, "Advertised in LIFE"
 They are from the following towns:

 Dixie Maid Ice Cream Co. - De Ridder, Louisiana
 Orange Crush Bottling Co. - Abilene, Texas
 John G. Epping - Louisville, Lexington, KY







 Double Treat - Greene Double Cola Bottling Co. - Nashville, TN
 Real Quality Beverages - Seven-Up Bottling Co. - Ruston, LA
 Hycee Beverages - Hycee Bottling Co. - Macon, GA
 City Club Beverages - City Club Bottling Co. - Thomasville, GA
 City Club Beverages - Bainbridge Bottling Co. - Bainbridge, GA







 Brownie
 Brown Cow Beverages - Frostie Bottling Co. - Jackson, Miss
 Big Shot Beverages - Jefferson Bottling Co. - New Orleans, LA
 Bucks Beverages - Tom Buck, Columbus, GA
 Cheerwine






 Grapette - Grapette  Bottling Co. - Jackson, Miss
 Red Rock - Red Rock Co. - Atlanta, GA
 Frost King - Howard McGhee, Jackson, Miss
 Nesbitts
 Suwannee Valley Beverages - Coca-Cola Bottling Co., Trenton, FLA






 Common ones







 Various RCs from:

 Nehi Bottling Co. - Montgomery, AL
 Royal Crown Bottling Co. - Opelika, AL
 Royal Crown Bottling Co. - Frisco City, AL







 Common ones






 Zetz Beverages - 7up Bottling Co. - Vicksburg, MS
 Zetz Beverages - 7up Bottling Co. - Vicksburg, MS
 Pay Day - Central Bottling Co. - Jackson, MS
 LC Beverages - Selma, AL
 Koelling






 Lime Cola - Lime Cola Co. - Montgomery, AL
 Orangico
 Chero Cola - Newnan, GA
 Diet Rite - Nehi Royal Crown Bottling Co. - Wynne, ARK






 Tru Ade - Tru-Ade Bottling Co. - Savannah, GA
 Common ones






 Double Line - Double Cola Botting Co. - Forsyth, GA
 Buffalo Rocks - Birmingham, AL






 Buffalo Rocks - Birmingham, AL
 Mission Beverages - Mission Orange Bottling Co. - Tuscaloosa, AL
 NuGrape
 Pop Kola Junior - Williams Bottling Co. - Fitzgerald, GA






 Buffalo Rock - Birmingham, AL
 Grapette
 Pepsi - Pepsi-Cola Bottling Co. - Tuskegee, AL
 Mission Beverages - Huntsville, AL
 True Grits - a very cool bottle, full of grits from the Independent Decorators of Glass Containers company.  Story on back about the company.






 Byran & Nims Beverages - Opelika, AL
 Teague's Beverages - Teague's Bottling Co. - Eclectic, AL
 Pat-T-Pak
 Pat-T-Pak
 Hartman's Beverages - Hartman Beverage Co. - Knoxville, TN






 This is the back of the Byran & Nims  Beverages bottle.  This is different!






 De-Lux Beverages - Grant & Kirven, Montgomery, AL
 Gould Beverages - Orange Crush Bottling Co., Atlanta, GA
 Red Rock - Barq's Bottling Co. - Jackson, Miss
 King-Hi Beverages - King Hi Bottling Co. - Opp, AL
 Nehi - Nehi Bottling, Montgomery, AL






 Talley's Beverages - LaFayette Bottling Co. - LaFayette, AL
 M-E Beverages - May-Elmore Bottling Co. - Troy, AL
 Fosko - Fosko  Bottling Co. - Mobile, AL
 Pip's Beverages - Pipkin Bottling Co. - Atmore, AL
 Ionia Beverages - Coca-Cola Bottling Co. - Ionia, Mich






 Tea Cola - Tea Cola Bottling - Atlanta, GA
 Soda Water - Chero Cola Bottling Co. - Tallassee, AL
 NuGrape - Montgomery, AL
 Gruel & Ott - Port Huron, Mich
 Try-Me  Beverages - Birmingham, AL






 Upper 10 - Nehi Bottling Co. - Birmingham, AL
 Grapico
 Grapico - Orange Crush Grapico Bottling Co. - Birmingham, AL
 Grapico - Grapico Sales Company - Roanoke, AL
 Hep - Red Rock Bottling Co. - Knoxville, TN






 Drake & Co. - Lowestoft
 Christmas Coke - Louisville, KY
 U.S. Beverages - U.S. Beverages Co. - Montgomery, AL






 The Drake bottle - very unusual, thick top, somewhat threaded











 Here's the grape bottle up close






 A heavily embossed beer


----------



## idigjars (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice score.  It's an instant collection!  Congrats on your new bottles.  Paul


----------



## jays emporium (Jul 12, 2010)

Good job, Pete.  That Big Shot bottle caught my eye.  I have an embossed version of that going on ebay tonight.  The odd thing about mine is that one shoulder is red ACL and the rest of the bottle is embossed, picture of the guy with cigar and everything embossed except that one shoulder.  Transition bottle from the 1930's I guess.
 Quite a variety in that collection you picked up.  Were they a bottle collector or just an accumulation?
 Jay


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 12, 2010)

Wow, you hit the soda jackpot!  Price was right!


----------



## wonkapete (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey Jay, I'll have to check your Big Shot out.  I've had the ACL Big Shots before, but can't say I have an embossed one.  Seems this guy collected a little bit of everything.  Part of the auction was comprised of guns and coins - a few signs, thermometers, gas pump parts, etc.


----------



## T D (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice stuff Jerry.  It never ceases to amaze me at the bulk of bottles that you run across.  There are several very cool acls in the group.  I am interested in trading or buying one out of these.  I'll pm you...


----------



## sodapops (Jul 12, 2010)

Dang didnt see one Oklahoma bottle in the bunch.[] But I'm happy for ya!


----------



## green dragon (Jul 12, 2010)

nice score. 

  even with the wear on some of those, it's an awesome find. 

  I'd  be  thrilled with an auction with that many bottles, I've yet to see any ACLs at an estate or auction sale, once in a while a couple at the local flea... 

  gotta keep looking, I  guess . 

  thanks for sharing. 

  ~ AL


----------



## madman (Jul 12, 2010)

hey man great finds!


----------



## downsouthdiggers (Jul 3, 2011)

Do any of them say "LC Bot Co" on the bottom? I found a (primarily) soda bottle dump and found some of the LC (Lime Cola) bottles, but I found one w/ nothing on it and it says "LC Bot Co" on the bottom. . .just curous. . .


----------



## fishnuts (Jul 3, 2011)

Diet Rite Cola...from Wynne, AR?
 Wowzers!  One to put on my wantlist, daggit.
 Please let me know the full details on this one...bottler, size, date codes...thank you, thank you.
 And any other Arkansas that your turn up, thanks.


----------



## splante (Jul 4, 2011)

very nice score, some great bottles in the lot, they will clean up nice. Bet you that True Grits would do very well on ebay right now. Estate sale? gonna have to start paying attention to them around here


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 4, 2011)

Wonka, I have the sample advertisement that was sent out to the bottlers of that first Life ad. I'll have to hunt it down and post it. Great haul.


----------



## bottleopop (Jul 5, 2011)

Odd how some of these messages get a new life almost 365 days later.


----------



## epackage (Jul 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  bottleopop
> 
> Odd how some of these messages get a new life almost 365 days later.


 Few of the new members realize there are dates to the posts...[8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 5, 2011)

That's why we should not delete threads.. unless they contain too much yucky stuff..


----------



## wonkapete (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey fishnuts, sorry I had missed your questions for more information on the Diet Rite.  Took me  a while to dig it out, but finally got you more pics yesterday.  Hope these help!


----------



## CaptainSandune (Apr 2, 2013)

WOW!


----------



## splante (Apr 2, 2013)

nice score, some nice ones , I normally favor the acls but that wide mouth Dr Pepper is a nice one


----------



## epackage (Apr 2, 2013)

3 year old post...[]


----------



## ratbastard (Apr 2, 2013)

nice haul


----------

